# Router Table Question



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

I am in the process of making my own router table and had a question. What is the best and simpliest way to make a homemade router insert for my table?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

1/4" Plexiglas held with counter sunk screws into
blind nuts.

The hole should be just the size of the base of the
router.

The plate should be one inch larger all around.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

BTDT, many years ago.

I "had" a piece of 3/8" aluminum laying about. I did it on a lathe but a hole saw would work as well. Then take the router base plate and use it as a template for the attachment holes.

With all that said, the safest way is to buy an aluminum router plate for your router from someone like Rockler. The last time that I looked they were about $60. 

A word of caution. If you expect to use panel raising or rail/stile bits you may want to consider purchasing a plate with different sizes of inserts. This will allow the use of smaller bits without having to deal with a huge hole for the larger bits.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Make your own with different hole sizes or*

Buy one here with interchangable inserts: http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerPlates.htm :thumbsup: bill


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. I ended up just ordering one with the different size inserts from Harbor Freight.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Buy one here with interchangable inserts: http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerPlates.htm :thumbsup: bill


Nice site, Bill.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use 'em a lot!*

If you get on their email they have specials ...sometimes 1/2 price! I just order 3 Delta $40 saw blades for $16 a piece. + shipping = $56.98

:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Just for future reference....


































I used 1/2" plexi glass because I wanted it to be strong for the 3HP router.


----------



## freddyaudiophile (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi there... would you mind offering up the dimensions of the table top itself and the base of this router table?

The top looks to be about 24" or 30" deep by 36" or so.

Also, what size of plywood is used for the top and for the side panels?

Has the router table changed any since you posted these pictures originally?


----------

